

Using Grunt? Consider Fez - remotesynth
http://flippinawesome.org/2014/02/24/using-grunt-consider-fez/

======
isaacb
So Fez underwent a somewhat significant API overhaul in the last few weeks.
Now it is much more of a DSL, but is also much more expressive.

I'm worried that perhaps it's a bit too esoteric. I am confident in every
design decision we made, but I want to make sure that those decisions are as
transparent as possible. If you find some explanation lacking, please let me
know so that I can update the documentation!

